# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Kush ishin trakët?

## DYDRINAS

Traket e lashte ishin nje grup i fiseve indoeuropiane, te cilet flisnin gjuhen trake.

Keta shtriheshin ne pjesen lindore, qendrore dhe jugore te Gadishullit Ballkanik.


Cfare ndodhi me traket dhe kush ishin ata?

----------


## alibaba

Ishin Ilirët dhe Trakët njësoj sikur sot mund të jenë Gegë e Toskë.

Trakët një pjesë erdhën këtu ku jemi sot, pjesa tjetër u vra, u pre, u asimilua nga Bullgarët, Serbët etj.

----------


## Kreksi

> Ishin Ilirët dhe Trakët njësoj sikur sot mund të jenë Gegë e Toskë.
> 
> Trakët një pjesë erdhën këtu ku jemi sot, pjesa tjetër u vra, u pre, u asimilua nga Bullgarët, Serbët etj.


Shume pergjigjeje e qelluar anthem...
Spartakusi ishte me origjine trake por ka patur edhe tjere emra te famshem qe ka nxjerrur ky vend.
Dionisi, perendia e vërës edhe ky ishte trak, mandej tek Homeri traket dihet qe mbanin anen e trojanve, kjo tregon se ishin familiarishte te ngushte me iliret.

Ne një biografi te veçantë kushtuar renjes se Atiles, shefit te hunve, një personazh i rendesishem i njohur ne histori me emrin Ajetus, ishte gjenerali romakë qe e shpetoj perendimin nga hunet, perndryshe Ajetusi ishte edeh njohes i mire i hunve ku e kishte kaluar femirine ne mes tyre pasi i vrane prinderit  diku afer Serdikës(sofijes) bullgarin aktuale, ai rritet tek hunet.
Por ne disa tekste ky shef i madh, mbrojtes i perandorise romake thuhet se ishte ilirë e ne disa raste thrakas.

----------


## Baptist

Cila eshte etimologjia Trakes? Trax- sipas latinit

----------


## land

www.trax.it

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Traket ishin nje fis ilir i races dinarike qe u shkri me mediterrane dhe humbi gjuhen shqipe,megjithese shume fjale jane te perbashketa,sidomos mes dakeve,qe njihen si trake...Daket e transilvanise ishin traket qe ngelen te paster ne ndryshim nga traket poshte danubit qe u perzien e krijuan nje etni me vete ,prandaj gjuha dake ka mbi 100 fjale te njejta me shqipen,pra trakishtja origjinale ,para perzierjes e krijimit te identitetit trak e me te modifiki i gjuhes ishte njesoj si dakishtja e njesoj si shqipja...

Traket kufitare duke pasur kontakte me shqiptaret e paster,ruajten mire gjuhen e zakonet e vjetra shqiptare,saqe psh triballet here quhen ilire e here trake,po njesoj Mezet ,qe banonin si ilire ne panoni dhe si trake ne ultesires danubiane,pa harruar pajonet qe jane ilire po dikush i do trake....

Pra traket kufitare me iliret e paster e ruajten trakishten antike,dmth ilirishten,ashtu sikunder edhe daket e transilvanise,kurse traket e perzier e humben dhe krijuan gjuhen trake te mevonshme , te pakuptueshme per iliret.....

----------


## alibaba

> Traket ishin nje fis ilir i races dinarike qe u shkri me mediterrane


Kjo ka ndodhur pas zhdukjes së Trakëve.
Në mesjetën e hershme perandorët e Bizantit, përmes vrasjeve dhe gjenocidit shpopulluan krahina të tëra mes tyre edhe Maqedoninë Thrakinë dhe Vllahinë. Pastaj aty vendosën bujkrobër për t'ua punuar tokat, Këta bujkrobër ishin grekë ose bizantinë nga raca mesdhetare.

Përndryshe deri me zhdukjen e tyre Thrakasit ishin të njëjtë me ilirët, dialekte të ndryshme por e njëjta gjuhë.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> Kjo ka ndodhur pas zhdukjes së Trakëve.
> Në mesjetën e hershme perandorët e Bizantit, përmes vrasjeve dhe gjenocidit shpopulluan krahina të tëra mes tyre edhe Maqedoninë Thrakinë dhe Vllahinë. Pastaj aty vendosën bujkrobër për t'ua punuar tokat, Këta bujkrobër ishin grekë ose bizantinë nga raca mesdhetare.
> 
> Përndryshe deri me zhdukjen e tyre Thrakasit ishin të njëjtë me ilirët, dialekte të ndryshme por e njëjta gjuhë.


Bizanti e kishte trakine si syte e ballit,pastaj raca mesdhetare ne tokat bizantine ne shek 7 ekzistonte vetem ne gjysmen e greqise dhe ska mundesi te kene qene aq shume,pasi nuk njeh historia levizje te atilla prej greqise ne traki....

Gjuha ishte e njejte kur traket ishin dinarike,sapo u perzien ,gjuha u modifikua....dakishtja qe nuk u perzie ngeli e ngjashme me ilirishten dhe diferencat dako-trake u bene te atilla sa daket  i quajne si komb me vete.....

----------


## Baptist

> Cila eshte etimologjia Trakes? Trax- sipas latinit


Para se te shkruajme carcafe per "historikun" e Thrakes duhet t'i japim pergjigje pyetjes me lart. Nga qe kjo pyetje themelore eshte evituar me apo pa dashje,  ne kemi perfundura ne udhekryqe historike ku fqinjet quhen hyellore ndersa ne behemi lemsh me konotacione te zrazura si "te lire, e te pavarur".

----------


## alibaba

> Bizanti e kishte trakine si syte e ballit,pastaj raca mesdhetare ne tokat bizantine ne shek 7 ekzistonte vetem ne gjysmen e greqise dhe ska mundesi te kene qene aq shume,pasi nuk njeh historia levizje te atilla prej greqise ne traki....


Nuk i ka sjellë nga Greqia po nga Azia e Vogël që ishte një çerdhe e homove grekë.

Historia njeh shpopullimin e atyre krahinave nga njerëzit. Perandorët për të futur në dorë sa më shumë toka, vrisnin masovikisht popullësinë, dhe pastaj ua lëshoni kolonëve me qira, për t'a punuar. Këta kolonë nuk vinin në Maqedoni e Thraki e Vllahi në mënyrë spontane siç mendon dikush, por i sillte Bizanti.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Thraex=gladiator

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thraex


Harta e Trakes se Vjeter


http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e9/Thraciae-veteris-typvs.jpg

----------


## BARAT

> Thraex=gladiator
> 
> The thraex or Thracian was a type of Roman gladiator, armed in the Thracian


I bie qe traket te kene lindur ne nje arene, meqe edhe lindja e emrit te tyre vjen nga Roma.
Po para se te "takoheshin" me Romen, nuk quheshin trake?

----------


## land

TIRAS,leader i TIRASIANEVE,tribu shume te aferta me iliret..........tirsenet-etrusket.......troja.......yllion.......ylliada,et  imologjia e çdo fjale te nxjer tek iliret/YLLIRET
shume shume vone greket i quajten trakes.
zoti i tyre kryesor ishte ZIBELTHIURDOS.vini re .............zib------EL-----thiurdos.......EL=YLL=DIELL
perendi te tjera trakase ishin Dionisi dhe Orfeu.
Interesante,Bastarni nje tribu e perzier keltesh gjermanikesh dhe trakasish.
Trakasit njihen qe 6000 vjet parakrishtit,njihnin perdorimin e bronxit dhe mjeshter ne punimin e arit.
poshte nje maske funerare me ar masiç,trakase

----------


## alibaba

Këso maska funerale kanë bartur edhe akejtë edhe maqedonët, dhe fiset ilire rreth liqenit të Ohrit.

----------


## land

AKEJTE dhe MAQEDONET dhe ata ishin YLLIRE

----------


## BARAT

> TIRAS,leader i TIRASIANEVE,tribu shume te aferta me iliret..........tirsenet-etrusket.......troja.......yllion.......ylliada,et  imologjia e çdo fjale te nxjer tek iliret/YLLIRET
> shume shume vone greket i quajten trakes.
> zoti i tyre kryesor ishte ZIBELTHIURDOS.vini re .............zib------EL-----thiurdos.......EL=YLL=DIELL
> perendi te tjera trakase ishin Dionisi dhe Orfeu.
> Interesante,Bastarni nje tribu e perzier keltesh gjermanikesh dhe trakasish.
> Trakasit njihen qe 6000 vjet parakrishtit,njihnin perdorimin e bronxit dhe mjeshter ne punimin e arit.
> poshte nje maske funerare me ar masiç,trakase


Pervec tyre, jane edhe tatuazhet e famshme trakase te cilat i perdornin po ashtu dhe iliret.
Ato shenonin nje lindje te mbare, nje njeri te guximshem, largonin shpirtrat apo sillnin fat etj.
Kjo gje, edhe pse e rralle praktikohet edhe sot ne Shqiperine  e Veriut, ose ne Bosnje, ku nje pjese e madhe e popullsise jane shqiptare qe u sllavizuan me kalimin e kohes.

----------


## Kreksi

Shume mire e ceku Barat, 

Bogomilet, te njohur deri me sot me kete emer, migruan nga Thrakia per ne Bosnje ku shenuan nje civilizim te veqante permes gdhendjeve te sarkofagave ne gur te gdhendura per mrekulli....
Besohet se myslimanet e sotem te besnjes ishin thrakas mirepo muaren gjuhen sllave(u sllavizuan nderkohe) por me ardhjen e islamit ne ballkane u kthyen nga kulti i bogomilleve drejte e ne islam.
Ky ishte vetem mendimi im per keta bogomilet se me siguri jane pasardhesit e thtrakeve.

Harroova te them dy fjale ne lidhje me ato maskat e arta qe jane gjetur ne Mikene e qe sypozohet se i perkitnin akejeve e pikerishte familjes se Agamemnonit, ç'eshte e verteta kjo maska e gjetur nga Shlimani fare nuke i perkete akejve, ka mundesi  qe keto maska jane zbuluar ne territorin e thrakasve por qe Shlimani ka manipuluar gjithe boten me keto gjetje.
Fakti se ne greqi  asnje tjeter maskee tille nuk u gjete deri me tani kurse ne bullgarine e sotme ende dalin ne drite maska te tilla.

----------


## land

Tirasianet/traket/trakasit(quajini si te doni)ishin aleate te trojaneve ne luften e trojes,nje lufte ndermjet tribuve YLLIRE, dhe akejte ishin yllire.
shume prej tyre u zhvendosen ne italine veriore(toscana)dhe qe ne i njohim si etruske,te tjera tribu  yllire,venedet u zhvendosen ne krahun perendimor te italise,ishin ata qe i dhane emrin adriatikut.akoma te tjera tribu yllire,mesapet, japiget u vendosen ne jugun italian.
historia ylliro/shqiptare eshte e lavdishme,i kemi dhene kulturen europes.

----------


## land

Dialektet trakase qe ishin dege te ilirishtes ashtu si maqedonishtja antike u zhduken plotesisht reth shekullit te 7-te pas krishtit si pasoje e invazionit te sllaveve.
Mbishkrimi trakas MEZENAI ne nje unaze te arte te duvanlit lidhet vetem me shqipen MEZ absolutisht,pra mezenai dmth kalores...........i korenspodon gjithashtu perendise(divinitetit)messapik(puglia,italia jugore)MENZANA te ciles i sakrifikoheshin kuajt,kali simbolizonte fuqi.
kemi fjale tjeter trakase BUZE qe eshte krejt e pandryshuar dhe ne shqipen e sotme...buze,buza.
kemi dhe fjalen BRIA qe do te thote qytet.....mesambria,skadabria,poltymbria..........  .vlen te kujtohen dhe format e meparshme te brindisi,umbria,brescia......rrenjen BRE.BRI,e gjejme gjithandej dhe ne itali.
siç dihet nga dialektet trakase njohim  shume pak fjale,por ato qe njihen lidhen me shqipen/ilirishten/maqedonishten antike

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> Para se te shkruajme carcafe per "historikun" e Thrakes duhet t'i japim pergjigje pyetjes me lart. Nga qe kjo pyetje themelore eshte evituar me apo pa dashje,  ne kemi perfundura ne udhekryqe historike ku fqinjet quhen *hyell*ore ndersa ne behemi lemsh me konotacione te zrazura si "te lire, e te pavarur".


D'anzhelia e donte ,nga trash (te trashet) ....tra per dru mund te duket si variant...tiras qe ka sjelle diokleciani duket variant,megjithese edhe ky variant  duket sikur ka lidhje me drurin...
nese t=d kemi Drak - dreq....
Mbase gabohem po nje etimologji perfundimtare nuk njihet boterisht....

Hyell smu duk rastesore....Hyellore si fjale me ngjet e re....

----------

